# Left impact -HELP please



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

How much face contact is the string making on those shots? Too much contact with the face will drive it left for a RH shooter. The knock gets pushed right off the face which drives the tip left. Just broke my wife and daughter from that one. Drove me nuts trying to figure it out too.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Found the vid.


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

&#55357;&#56596; the bell has went off. Now to test that out. Will let you know if that cures me. Thanks immensely!


----------



## PEI Rob (Jan 24, 2016)

I logged on to ask this question. Going back out right now before ti gets too dark


----------



## PEI Rob (Jan 24, 2016)

K, that was probably it. More testing needed but it looks like the answer. 
My release head doesn't freely twist; it takes force to turn it and I was thinking string torque. I know I was mentally struggling with this, maybe I was screwing up with face pressure on the string as well?


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well my problem is in recess. I also found that a lot had to do with where I was anchoring. I was down the middle when I put the string to my nose(face) centering it that is, not the other way around. Also pulling straight back made a huge difference. Duh it's those small differences that creep in and drive me nuts.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Are you shooting a kisser button? I'm not a huge anti button guy. But my daughter got so caught up trying to anchor the kisser she let the string get beside her nose and accuracy went down. Took the kisser off and had her focus on the end of the nose and accuracy went up. Before that her DL got too long, string stretch I guess, and her anchor went way too far back on her mouth and drove a lot of her arrows low left from face contact. So when she went no kisser and tip of nose she had to get new anchor points too. A lot of work but it's really paid off for her.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Set your bow up for 65% letoff, torque tune the rest and torque tune the sight and most of your left hits will disappear.


----------

